# Vote for your favourite Sibelius Symphonies



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Please vote for 3 favourite Sibelius symphonies!

It will be very interesting to see the distribution.

This thread is also open for discussion, of course.

Thank you!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I voted 4, 5 & 6.

It's always been like that for me.

But I love the others dearly.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Nos. 2, 4 and 7 right now, but I predict that this will change in the next years as I listen more to them.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

One choice: 5
Two choices: 4 and 5
Three choices: 4, 5 and 7


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Love them all, but in line with your request I picked the three I love most: 2,4,5.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

One choice-5
Two choices-3 and 5
Three choices-3,5 and 6

pinched approach from an earlier post.....sorry!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Went for 6, 7, 2 in that order, but I do love all seven, even if I have issues with No.5


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

CnC Bartok said:


> Went for 6, 7, 2 in that order


Good job Sibelius didn't!


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I enjoy all of them!!

But for this poll I'll go with 2, 5 and 6!

Happy listening! :tiphat:


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

5
1
Then 2, 3, 4 7 love them all, about even....


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

ProudSquire said:


> I enjoy all of them!!
> 
> But for this poll I'll go with 2, 5 and 6!
> 
> Happy listening! :tiphat:


I voted for number 2 before I realised that I was allowed to vote for three symphonies. I would have picked 5 & 6 too. Now I can't add any more.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

in order of preference: 6,4,1 followed by 3,5,7,2


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

They're all sublime. But I prefer 1, 4 and 5.


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

2, 5, 1 in this order

I find the others a bit too calm if I remember correctly.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Aries said:


> 2, 5, 1 in this order
> 
> I find the others a bit too calm if I remember correctly.


My selections, also - 5, 1, 2...
Tho 3rd place is a tie - 2, 3, 4, 7


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Symphony no. 4/Symphony no. 5/Symphony no. 6
But early love them all .


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

1,3 and 5 for me.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

I chose 4th, 7th and 3rd — although I almost have a bad conscience for having to choose. 

For me all the symphonies are masterpieces and only minor ”problem” or ”objection” I have compositionally is the melding of two movements together in the 1st movement of the 5th Symphony. Maybe not that many conductors succeed in the transition. Also the 3rd Movement of Symphony 1 and 2nd Movement of Symphony 4 could have been longer and more heavy weight.

Then again, all of the ”problems” mentioned above can be neutralized with great conducting and playing. So after all, no objections! Like at all.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

2 and 5 are my favourites , soft spot for 3 and 4


----------



## Beethoven123 (Nov 25, 2021)

7 then 2 then 3 for me. I love them all.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I chose 2, 3, and 5.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

I must admit that right now the results are not all that surprising! My guess would have been that there would be 2 groups.

The more favourite symphonies: *2, 4, 5 and 7.*
The less favourite symphonies: *1, 3, 6*

Can you find an explanation?

I would go to the lenghts of claiming that 1, 3 and 6 are more introvertly Sibelian symphonies than 2, 4, 5 and 7 which can be seen as more outward statements.

1, 3 and 6 are more "Finnish", more "home symphonies". Even the 1st one with it´s 19th Century Tchaikovskian influences.

2, 4, 5 and 7 are European and Cosmic. Even the 4th Symphony can be seen a part of the European expressionist movement.


----------

